# Finding a job at a decent university



## 1993skyflakes (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi all,

I recently finished my BA in English & Technical writing at a uni here in USA. My family is planning on moving to Egypt sometime this summer. I've been told by people that have lived in Egypt that it shouldn't be difficult to find a job as an English teacher or tutor in Egypt if you have a degree from the US.

However, I have been browsing bayt dot com and school websites around Cairo / 6th october, and there are either very few positions open for English instructors, or the salary is pretty abysmally low. My part-time job in the US pays more than what the majority of these universities in that region are offering. Also, about 80% of these websites have very limited or outdated information, with job application links that are broken.

I feel really confused. I understand that Egypt has a lower cost of living and isn't that financially well off, but I didn't expect to see offers of $500-1500 usd per month. Where ought I be searching for jobs with a decent salary?

For reference, I only have a year of working experience in my field. I haven't yet submitted my resume to any company. I wouldn't mind working as an English tutor as I'm TESOL-certified. Also, I have experience in graphic design and dissertation editing, but I'm not sure how to get jobs in those areas.

Thanks for any help.

--
edit: Also, I'm not sure how true this is, but I was told that I should prioritize finding a job in egypt while I am still located in the US, because apparently companies will pay you more if you are willing to fly to egypt to work for them, as opposed to you already being in Egypt and then applying for a job. How true is this??


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

You will not command a good salary if you are applying for a position once you are in Cairo, you should apply from outside and make no mention that you are moving here with your family as once you are here you are classed as a local hire and are paid local money..

Maiden


----------

